# Softwareverteilung



## MTMonline (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Gibts es eine Möglichkeit von einem Linux Server aus software auf  Windows Clients zu installieren, also ohne dass ich an jeden Client gehen muss?

Oder gibt es irgendein Programm mit dem ich zumindest eine Art Image File eines Programms erstellen kann in der ich bereits den Umfang und den Pfad des Programms festlege,  die ich dann auf den Clients nur noch ausführen muss?

Markus


----------



## Thomas Kuse (16. Oktober 2003)

unter http://www.realvnc.com kannst du eine Software downloaden, die sowohl unter Win32- als auch unter Linux - Rechnern läuft.
Einfach Server auf dem Win32-Rechner starten und unter Linux den Rechner fernsteuern.


----------



## Ramses_IV (10. November 2003)

*ZENWORKS für Linux/Windows ?*

Hi MTMonline,
ich nehme an, Du suchst soetwas wie "ZENWORKS" oder "Red Carpet" nur eben für die Kombination Linux/Windows. Solltest Du fündig werden, laß es mich bitte wissen, da ich ebenfalls auf der Suche nach solch einer Software bin.
Gruß Ramses IV


----------

